
Apple gets major patent for a large set of multitouch gestures - nirmal
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=7,705,830.PN.&OS=PN/7,705,830&RS=PN/7,705,830
======
lazugod
The patent office uses TIFF for the official copies of its documents, rather
than PDF? Curious.

(Quicktime on Vista seems to be unable to open said TIFFs, which is the only
reason I brought it up)

